# Charts of Cognitive Function Orders



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

A while ago I wrote an article explaining different models of cognitive function orders.

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/8572-function-order-models-guide.html

However, I realize that not all of us want to read a ton of theory just to figure out someone's function order and would prefer a chart for reference. So I'll please the masses by offering charts for every type.

Here's a link to the one based on *Beebe's "Shadow Function" Model*:

MBTI Cognitive functions | Life as a Project

And here's one based on *Thomson's Model*:


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I mean my order is Te > Ti > Ne > Fi...


----------

